# German and Dutch are similar



## lukaa18

How would you translate this in Dutch? : "German and dutch are similar"

I think it would be: "Duits en nederlands lijken op elkaar", but I'm not sure


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja hoor, je zin is helemaal goed. Maar we schrijven talen wel met een hoofdletter.

_Duits en Nederlands lijken op elkaar_​
Nog een mogelijkheid:

_Duits en Nederlands zijn nauw verwant_ (closely related)​


----------



## eno2

Yes, similar is "having a resemblance", says Oxford dicc. With the example: _‘a soft cheese similar to Brie’.

So German would be Brie, Dutch a soft cheese..._


----------



## bibibiben

Klinkt de variant hieronder goed in Vlaamse oren?

Duits en Nederlands zijn gelijkaardig(e talen).

Volgens http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/324/gelijkaardig_soortgelijk/ zou het Belgisch-Nederlandse _gelijkaardig_ overeenkomen met _soortgelijk_ of _gelijksoortig_. Ik had de indruk dat _gelijkaardig_ toch een net wat ruimer gebruik kende, waardoor het een vertaalmogelijkheid voor _similar_ kan zijn daar waar _soortgelijk_ of _gelijksoortig_ net niet meer voldoen. Wellicht zit ik ernaast?


----------



## eno2

Nee, je zit er niet naast. Het kan, maar toch ben ik er niet enthousiast over
Duits en Nederlands zijn gelijkaardig(e talen). 
Gelijkaardig zou kunnen, *maar  ik verkies 100% "lijken op elkaar" in deze context. Of "lijken erg op elkaar"*
Dat zegt meer dan verwant of gelijkaardig . 



"Duits en Nederlands zijn soortgelijk": Nee! Dat zegt men niet in Vlaanderen.
Persoonlijk heb ik geen enkel  probleem met het gebruik van "soortgelijk" in de aangehaalde voorbeelden van Taaladvies, ik ben er mij te goed van bewust dat dat soortgelijk "goed Nederlands" is, maar ik zou zelf, in het algemeen,  ongetwijfeld spontaan "gelijkaardig" gebruiken, maar dus niet in dit voorbeeld.

Ik weet goed niet in welke context ik "gelijksoortig"  zou gebruiken. Misschien zou ik spreken over "gelijksoortige categorieën" bijvoorbeeld. Dat zijn categorieën die veel meer gelijk zijn dan "soortgelijke categorieën" of dergelijke categorieën. "Dergelijk" zegt al helemaal niet veel op vergelijkingsvlak, dat is gewoon "zo'n". Er is dus een gradatie te bespeuren zo te zien,  vanuit het oogpunt van gelijkheid:
gelijksoortig>soortgelijk>dergelijk
Met "gelijkaardig als Vlaamse vervanger van "soortgelijk".

Ik keek uiteindelijk eens naar "gelijksoortig" bij DVD online. Dat wordt daar als een wiskundige term aangegeven - zelfde grondtal of zelfde naam. En geen voorbeeldzinnen.



> *Toelichting*
> In de standaardtaal worden in het hele taalgebied _soortgelijk_, _gelijksoortig_, _dergelijk_ gebruikt in de betekenis 'van dezelfde soort', 'in hoofdtrekken overeenkomend'.


In Vlaanderen meer "gelijkaardig".
En "dergelijk" natuurlijk.
Alhoewel, dingen zijn gelijkaardig, dingen zijn niet "dergelijk".
Dergelijk betekent ook lang niet altijd gelijkaardig.  In dergelijke omstandigheden is niet per se hetzelfde als in gelijkaardige  omstandigheden. In gelijkaardige omstandigheden geeft de informatie  dat ze gelijkaardig zijn. In dergelijke omstandigheden zegt dat de omstandigheden zijn zoals ze zijn, of zoals ze voordien beschreven zijn, niet dat ze gelijkaardig zijn.

Dan heb je nog "vergelijkbaar". "In vergelijkbare omstandigheden" Dat zal tussen Noord en Zuid wel geen problemen opleveren. "In vergelijkbare omstandigheden zou ik hetzelfde doen" Jij zou waarschijnlijk in soortgelijke omstandigheden hetzelfde doen.

Ik keek ook nog eens naar dergelijk. Een woord waarvan je zou denken dat je de betekenis ervan niet hoeft op te zoeken.


> *1 overeenkomend met iets dat tevoren genoemd is*
> = dusdanig, soortgelijk, zodanig, zulk
> •wijn, bier en dergelijke dranken
> •ik houd niet van dergelijke affaires
> •deze en dergelijke redenen
> •iets dergelijks
> en dergelijke


Weliswaar is "soortgelijk" ook opgenomen in de definitie, maar ze bevestigt toch  wat ik hierboven al dacht: "Dergelijk betekent ook lang niet altijd gelijkaardig" . Het is dikwijls genoeg  gewoon een verwijzing naar  iets dat tevoren genoemd is.  "Iets dergelijks" = zoiets (iets wat eerder vernoemd is).

B.v. Je moet niet te veel van je  privéleven prijs geven op facebook. Iets dergelijks is zonder meer gevaarlijk. = zoiets


Maar "Iets dergelijks" kan ook iets gelijkaardigs betekenen. Je moet het zien in de context. Het blijft DUBBELZINNIG.
B.v.  het Van Dale voorbeeld: "•deze en dergelijke redenen" = deze en gelijkaardige redenen.

En natuurlijk in O.I.D:
" Ik zoek een kleine camper of iets dergelijks"  = of iets gelijkaardig, soortgelijk.
Synoniem: "of zo"...


----------



## bibibiben

_Soortgelijk_ en _gelijksoortig_ klinken mij in de zin van lukaa18 ook niet juist in de oren. Het woorddeel _soort _stoort mij. Dat nadeel lijkt _gelijkaardig_ niet te hebben. _Aard _is minder concreet, minder ingevuld zo je wilt, dan _soort_. Maar ja, echt van harte wil je _gelijkaardig_ in de zin van lukaa18 dus ook niet gebruiken ...

_Dergelijk_ heeft inderdaad een afwijkend gebruik en is hier niet als vertaalmogelijkheid in te zetten.


----------



## eno2

Zo'n eenvoudig woordje, "similar". En welke nuances dat geeft. Doet me denken aan een homerische discussie over "wordy"


----------



## Udo

Van het begin aan miste ik een adjectief met betekenis_ ähnlich_ (Duits), _similar_ (Engels), _parecido_ (Spaans), wat blijkbaar in het Nederlands niet bestaat. Je moet de zin hervormen en zeggen "twee dingen lijken op elkaar". "Twee dingen zijn soortgelijk" zou ik echter hiervoor niet gebruiken. Bijvoorbeeld: "De twee zussen van mijn buren zijn helemaal niet soortgelijk." Klinkt tamelijk raar, toch.


----------

